# Apply patch to port files?



## Mayhem30 (May 28, 2011)

A patch has been released for pecl-APC. I'd like to use it (and not have to wait until the next version is released).

I've never done this before - how would I apply the following patch? (I use the ports system)

http://svn.php.net/viewvc?view=revision&revision=311339


----------



## pelmen (May 28, 2011)

Good stuff for start: 

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/porters-handbook/port-upgrading.html
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr-summary.cgi

BTW, for *pecl-APC* you're a little late, patch already commited by other PR:
http://www.freshports.org/commit.ph...1105272039.p4RKdQ8u006576@repoman.freebsd.org


----------



## SirDice (May 30, 2011)

Porter's Handbook: 4.4 Patching


----------

